
Ask HN: Front end, components and browser support - InsideTheBox
A few years ago I started as a front-end developer using stuff like jQuery UI. I learned a lot about the stack but quickly switched to back-end where I work right now.<p>Now I need to make an admin panel, I&#x27;m already pretty ok with things again but noticed the same problems from years ago.<p>How the hell we still don&#x27;t have basic crossbrowser components like http:&#x2F;&#x2F;caniuse.com&#x2F;#search=datetime? Am I looking at the wrong places?<p>Here&#x27;s how it went: spent the whole day looking for good datetimepicker on GitHub (ORDER BY stars DESC). All of the top 3 components have major issues (e.g. missing localization on a few bits, problems on mobile, closed issues with no reply and no fix). Now I need a better &lt;select&gt; so I go with select2 (I like this one!) but the bootstrap 3 theme is not really maintained.<p>Why are we making new JS frameworks if it&#x27;s so hard to work with the basics? There are problems still unsolved. I mean the base UI components that shouldn&#x27;t go to the garbage when Angular &quot;replaces&quot; jQuery and when React &quot;replaces&quot; Angular. When bootstrap releases version 4 most of the components will move and&#x2F;or stop being maintained. It&#x27;s like we can make awesome specialized libraries but when you need a component that &quot;just works&quot; you&#x27;re screwed.<p>I&#x27;m sure most of them works fine on the latest Chrome and I&#x27;m not asking for IE8 support but man, most of the stuff I test is somehow broken on Firefox for Linux.<p>How do I solve this problem? I need base components that I can trust will work fine on most modern things. Datetimepicker, something like select2, a modal that doesn&#x27;t piss it self to deliver ajax (B3 modal events are not reliable and IIRC it&#x27;s deprecated now), etc. Should I just go with a UX library like FuelUX? Any recommendations?<p>ps: Yes I&#x27;m using bootstrap 3, ES6, npm and all the shiny things. Yes I know how open-source works, I&#x27;ve been the maintainer of a popular (back-end) repo for years.
======
VenitaPowell
1\. Bootstrap,2. Foundation by ZURB,3. Semantic UI,4. Pure by Yahoo!,5. UIkit
by YOOtheme.This is important and a deciding factor for many.

[http://aimsely.com/](http://aimsely.com/)

------
InsideTheBox
ahem
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10086651](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10086651)

